# Do you wear shorts/a mini + boots?



## luvsic (May 8, 2009)

I was just wondering what your take on this was...haha, I've worn them in the past, but now that summer time is approaching I see this combination around and I am totally on the fence about it :/ it doesn't make sense to me, but I can see why people think it's cute:

Fashiontoast sports them:







..and Kate Moss too:






And they...well, I don't know about them. I'm not a fan of either of the actresses below.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 8, 2009)

Never. I just don't think it looks right and it's not my style.


----------



## Shimmer (May 8, 2009)

I like the look.


----------



## gildedangel (May 8, 2009)

I think that it can be cute, but I don't think that it is practical. Boots are too warm for summer!


----------



## fash10nista (May 8, 2009)

I could only ever wear this look when I go dancing...


----------



## luvsic (May 8, 2009)

I def. can see why people think this is a cute look, I used to sport it in college. Of course the inconvenient thing is, I live in the south where it's 200 degrees outside every summer day, and like gildedangel said, it's so not practical. 

:/ meh. I'm still considering it.


----------



## gigiopolis (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, not practical but definitely cute. If I were to do it I would go for a lighter colour in the boots just so it looks a bit more...summery? (Like Mischa)


----------



## tara_hearts (May 8, 2009)

totally cute. But i'm in alabama. Friggin hot & humid.


----------



## User35 (May 8, 2009)

negative...pick a season and dress the part


----------



## Natashaaa (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Yeah, not practical but definitely cute. If I were to do it I would go for a lighter colour in the boots ...._

 
i have seen summer styles 09 in tan color..but my only concern is are you wearing them bare foot or with socks?cause the boots might have light pattern but skin doesnt breathe...


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 8, 2009)

I think it looks fine as long as you're not wearing boots designed to keep you warm while wearing supa short shorts.


----------



## Shimmer (May 8, 2009)

^^^^ Yes. I have these and would totally wear them with cutoffs and a t-shirt, with some bracelets and cute earrings.
In fact
I'mma do that today.


----------



## TSIZ (May 8, 2009)

oh yeah. Left Coast follows no fashion rules.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My vintage Frye black engineer boots go with (almost) everything. I also have a pair of more fashionable engr boots w/a sleeker design by Michael Kors; his take on the classic engineer boot, that fills the "almost everything" gap.

So, I'm covered, literally - b/c I also see it as a way to tone-down a look that can be too revealing or too sexy (plus, I usually wear socks that go over my knees with them - I'm a dork).

When people give me the stink-eye, I think, "Yeah, I'm wearing this skirt up to here..." But then the boots take it down a notch to "...and I can kick your ass, so watch it." You can't pull that off in a pair of strappy stilettos. Well, I can't. At least I'm wearing undies.


----------



## luvsic (May 8, 2009)

^ LOL!! People who give you the stink eye are sipping on haterade. Well I say LET THEM. 

The only boots I have are..UGG boots X_X. So I wore some interesting combinations with those. I have to shop more at endless and shoes.com!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 8, 2009)

Do _I _wear shorts with boots? No
Is it a cute look? Sure.... on certain frames. This is one of those looks that is best pulled off by long/thinner bodies, like it or not.

I cant see some one with curvy thighs or short legs rocking this look successfully.


----------



## Amber*Christine (May 8, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever wear shorts w/ boots but I do looove to wear minis w/ boots. And TSIZ I know what you mean about people giving you the stink eye! The other day I was sporting the combo and some pudgy old man walked past me and said, "Do you know how stupid you look?" He took me completely by surprise but I wasn't gonna let it slide, I turned around and shouted, "and do you know how old and unattractive you look?!" I was pissed! Who knew old men could be such haters?! Sure it was raining out but that was no excuse for him to talk trash and for me not to look cute


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

Actually I really like this look!  I have long legs so i think it could work although the shorts have to be really short!
I'm also debating the heigth of the boot's heal in relation to everything.
I admit the title of the post made me think of the kind of look you'd wear on an archeaological dig or something, lol.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 9, 2009)

delete


----------



## luvsic (May 10, 2009)

Well I guess I figured out what to do....I just designed an outfit on polyvore that I would totally wear


----------



## Humanoid (Jun 3, 2009)

I wear my boots all the time no matter what season, and with practically everything. Course I'm not exactly the 'fashionable' type but it's comfortable for me ^_^ I just shave my head if it gets too unbearably hot.


----------



## mahreez (Jun 3, 2009)

i only wear boots during colder weather. im not really into this look. but it seems fine on these celebrities.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 5, 2009)

Nevarrrr. I think it makes legs look really weird plus the whole look is just... off, somehow ;/


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Do I wear shorts with boots? No
Is it a cute look? Sure.... on certain frames. This is one of those looks that is best pulled off by long/thinner bodies, like it or not.

I cant see some one with curvy thighs or short legs rocking this look successfully._

 
This is exactly what I was going to say. If I had the body for it, I'd wear 'em in a heartbeat.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 9, 2009)

Love the hell out of this look, but as someone who's really hippy and has big thighs, it's def not something I can pull off. I'm a fanatic for boots, though. You put boots on pretty much any outfit and I'll love it--not those furry kind though.


----------



## Sashan (Jun 9, 2009)

I like the look but wouldn't wear it myself, as I just don't have the legs! Looks hot on some though.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 9, 2009)

I personally wouldn't wear the two together.
Plus it's WAY TOO HOT where I live to want to do that. lol


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 18, 2009)

i absolutely looove boots with minis & shorts in the summer...AND bein' in the south it makes it possible to get away with this look in the fall and winter


----------

